# i5 4670k OC - correct bios settings?



## Jirachi (Nov 6, 2013)

I overclocked my 4670k to 4.2 GHz with 1.2Vcore. Tested stability with Intel Burn Test, standard settings, and it succeeds. CPU-Z gives Vcore 1.198Vcore but it doesn't fluctuate, just static 1.198Vcore. So, I dont know if CPU-Z updates the Vcore. If not, I'm worried if the Vcore doesn't fluctaute my CPU too much which can shorten lifespan (like 1.37V under full load).

Here are 2 pictures of my BIOS settings in the Overclock section. Can you take a look if it is set correctly?

SPECS:
i5 4670K @4.2GHz
MSI Z87 G45 Gaming
2x 660 Ti
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP
SSD, HDD


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 6, 2013)

Your voltage will not go above what you set it at. Any fluctuation you see will be to lower voltages than what you have your BIOs set for caused by your CPU down-clocking it's self to save electricity. Also, CPUZ shows what voltage your CPU is actually getting from your motherboard. This is caused by what is referred to as V-drop. As the electricity passes though your motherboard's circuitry, you will loose a little bit of that voltage.


----------



## Jirachi (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you. But if I change Override mode to Adaptive mode, I heard it can fluctuate much higher than what you set it while benchmarking or stressing the CPU. Regardless that, should I set it to Adaptive mode if I am not benchmarking or doing stress tests? I will be gaming.


----------



## Jirachi (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmm, when I set it CPU Ratio Mode to Dynaminc mode (previously Fixed mode) and set CPU Core Voltage Mode to Adaptive mode (previously Override mode) CPU-Z still shows 1.198-1.201 Vcore! Clock frequency is still 42000 MHz as well. It doesn't 'downclock' as it is supposed to do.. Im not doing any stress tests. Can anyone help me with that?

NEVERMIND: It works now.

I still have a question if my interpretation of CPU Ratio Mode and Core Voltage mode is right:

If CPU Ratio Mode is set to FIXED MODE; the core clock stays wether idle or load @max speed: 4.2GHz in my case
If CPU Ratio Mode is set to DYNAMIC MODE the core clock fluctuates to lower clock speeds if my system isnt demanding much

If CPU Core Voltage mode is set to ADAPTIVE MODE the voltage fluctuates depanding on the current clock speed. So, if CPU RAtio Mode is set to Fixed Mode, ADAPTIVE MODE doesn't affect anything as the core speed stays at 4.2GHz
If CPU Core Voltage mode is set to OVERRIDE MODE the voltage doesn't fluctuate and stays at 1.2V, even if CPU Ratio Mode is set to Dynamic mode and the core speed is for example 800 MHz, the voltage stays at 1.2V.

So, the right comination to 'save' on Core Voltage and Clock speeds is setting it to Adaptive Mode and Dynamic Mode.

Are all these interpretations right? If not, please clarify.


----------



## steponz (Nov 6, 2013)

Jirachi said:


> Hmm, when I set it CPU Ratio Mode to Dynaminc mode (previously Fixed mode) and set CPU Core Voltage Mode to Adaptive mode (previously Override mode) CPU-Z still shows 1.198-1.201 Vcore! Clock frequency is still 42000 MHz as well. It doesn't 'downclock' as it is supposed to do.. Im not doing any stress tests. Can anyone help me with that?
> 
> NEVERMIND: It works now.
> 
> ...



Depending on LLC, your voltage could rise above what you set.  

I would stay away from adaptive mode and keep it on fixed.  Most people do fixed because your processor might not need that much voltage for a decent clock.  Especially if your overclocking.  This also eliminates the chance of your computer locking up if the wrong voltage is given.   Using speedstep will drop the core depending on load but keep same voltages.  

Do you plan on overclocking at all?


----------



## BowGunner (Mar 31, 2015)

Jirachi said:


> Hmm, when I set it CPU Ratio Mode to Dynaminc mode (previously Fixed mode) and set CPU Core Voltage Mode to Adaptive mode (previously Override mode) CPU-Z still shows 1.198-1.201 Vcore! Clock frequency is still 42000 MHz as well. It doesn't 'downclock' as it is supposed to do.. Im not doing any stress tests. Can anyone help me with that?
> 
> NEVERMIND: It works now.



Sorry for resurrecting this thread but I have the same problem where my CPU won't 'downclock'. What did you do to get it working? I would really like to know because I've been messing around with my settings and nothing seems to work.


----------

